# The Rocky Horror Picture Show



## ultraviolet (Oct 7, 2008)

... Has anybody seen this? I really like this movie, it's hilarious (although if you haven't seen it, don't feel bad because it _is _from 1975).

Though, if you haven't seen it, you should watch this youtube vid. Be warned though, it contains Tim Curry in a corset.



Discuss!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 7, 2008)

I love this.
Tim Curry is fantastic. He can be *my* sweet transvestite from Transexual Transylvania any day of the week.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 7, 2008)

Sure, but I get him on all days ending with y.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 7, 2008)

Welp, I guess we've got to fight to the death now, armed only with spears and lady's underwear.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 7, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I love this.
> Tim Curry is fantastic. He can be *my* sweet transvestite from Transexual Transilvania any day of the week.


Isn't it Transylvania? I can't be bothered to look it up.



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Welp, I guess we've got to fight to the death now, armed only with spears and lady's underwear.


Ooh. You better watch out; ultraviolet is _pretty skilled_ with ladies' underwear.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 7, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Isn't it Transylvania? I can't be bothered to look it up.


that's what I _wrote _God you guys ):<



> Ooh. You better watch out; ultraviolet is _pretty skilled_ with ladies' underwear.


Look, I'm Vladimir putin, if there's anyone in the world skilled with ladies' underwear it's me.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 7, 2008)

*Rocky Horror is my life.

*It is my favourite thing in the whole wide world. I want life to be like the Rocky Horror Picture Show. That film is one intense orgasm. IT IS MY LIFE.

Incidentally I'm going to a fancy dress party as Doctor Frankenfurter. Woo corsets.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 7, 2008)

post pics when you're done

I'd totally do a Frankenfurter thing but I'm not manly enough :^(


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 7, 2008)

dude I will totally post pictures. I shall take LOADS but it will be awesome. HARLE in suspenders, fishnets, corset etc.

delicious.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 7, 2008)

I adore the Rock Horror Picture Show. When I was a kid, Richard O'Brian used to be my hero XD

Fun story; a friend of mine and her family went to go see it when they were, uh, somewhere, and dressed up for the theatre, only to find everyone else in corsets and fishnets. 

I really want to see it live D:


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 8, 2008)

MD said:
			
		

> Ooh. You better watch out; ultraviolet is pretty skilled with ladies' underwear.


OH MY GOD WILL YOU JUST SHUT UP ABOUT THAT!! XD


I really want to see it live as well, but I'm kinda torn because Tim Curry wouldn't be the Doctor, and that would kinda suck...

I really want to dress up as Columbia for Halloween. :]

I love the part where Frank asks Janet what she thinks of Rocky and she says: "Well, I don't like men with too many muscles."
"I didn't _make _him for _you_!"


----------

